# '09 Roubaix SL2 In New Bicycling Mag...



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Just got my new issue. Full write-up with pics. Looks like the Boonan bike with new zertz design, massive BB, sweeping stays, larger head tube bearing.

Bicycling says..."this bike changes everything". They talk about performance of a race bike with comfort at the same time.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Hmmmm, I hope mine comes in the mail today I was to see it.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh no!!! This is going to be bad....If it's the fit and comfort of a Roubaix with the performance of a Tarmac I'm in trouble...Or should I say my bank account is in trouble!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Yeah, but....*



rbart4506 said:


> Oh no!!! This is going to be bad....If it's the fit and comfort of a Roubaix with the performance of a Tarmac I'm in trouble...Or should I say my bank account is in trouble!


Don't swipe that credit card just yet, because the '09 Tarmac may have the fit and (most of) the comfort of the Roubaix (almost there now), BUT be lighter and faster as well!!


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

It seems Specialized usually makes major changes one bike at a time. 2008 was the year for Tarmac upgrades, 2009 the Roubaix.. I wouldn't expect to see major frame changes to the Tarmac for next year.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Yeah the S-Works Roubaix was stale and needed updating. A Roubaix SL2 would sell like hotcakes. 

The Tarmac SL2 already is selling like hotcakes, thus no real changes for 2009. Same for most of the uber hard to find Transitions (other then the Pro, which is specced different for 2009 I think).


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*Bike Geek: 2009 Roubaix SL2*

http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/bike_geek/index.html


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Is Boonen doing a line of coke off the handlbars?


----------



## walter2007 (Nov 22, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> Yeah the S-Works Roubaix was stale and needed updating.



Gawd, I hate a stale bike.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

walter2007 said:


> Gawd, I hate a stale bike.


LOL. The bike itself was nice (still is). But the design was a couple years old at this point, and didn't compare well with the Tarmac SL2. And given the pretty massive surge of interest when Boonen rode his in the Belgian classics, Specialized would have to be stupid not to roll this one out. And they're not.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

*Oh my God, this bike changes everything*

We all need to trade in our outmoded carbon fiber bikes, because road bikes are evolving like CPU's, doubling their performance every 18 months. Right. Bicycling Magazine, these are the idiots that can FEEL ceramic bearings. Give me a break. I'll keep my 04 Comp--for 25 more years I bet.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

MDGColorado said:


> We all need to trade in our outmoded carbon fiber bikes, because road bikes are evolving like CPU's, doubling their performance every 18 months. Right. Bicycling Magazine, these are the idiots that can FEEL ceramic bearings. Give me a break. I'll keep my 04 Comp--for 25 more years I bet.


2004? That things going to explode and kill you. Get to a shop tomorrow and buy a new bike!


----------

